# convertible hydraulic hoses



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

long story short, i managed to break two of my fluid lines from the pump. seeing as there are two lines, i somewhat conveniently have two questions:

1. can i replace the hoses with pvc from a hardware store. i'd rather spend about 5 bucks on hose than 50 on a new kit, especially considering the fittings are in very good shape.

2. what's the best way to access the rams and remove the broken tubing? top up, down, somewhere in between?

thanks in advance guys :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I dunno Steve, PVC? All I have is visions when I bought my ride. They had used copper tubing as a heater hose. After that 'Bama trip , well, let's just say, spend 'er. You can't take it with ya...


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I've since re-evaluated my stance on PVC, seems like it doesn't like hydrocarbons very much. will use brake lines instead if need be, 50 bucks is short money but i want to guinea-rig it if possible, like i said, everything is in good shape...well, was in good shape until i got stupid.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Order the kit and get it over with. Or, snag some from a wrecking yard.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Do i need to pull the back seat to get to the rams?


----------

